# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  DC & Philadelphia areaBoard Members!

## Bella Bea

I'm coming down to DC Area to for a short visit June 14-16th would love to meet some of you folks to get a little taste of my love to Negril in the mainland. Any places I should visit any good JA restaurants bars I should visit?
Im going to West Chester PA(near Allentown)from the 17th to 20th for a Bartzmitzva! Any boardies in PA, Places to go, restaurant etc.

I would love to meet some boardies from either town!
Thanks for any help!

----------


## Tom Hudson

Not too much quality Jamaican restaurants here in DE, but I'm glad to share my collection of 82 different rums with you. Wilmington is 20 minutes from West Chester.

Send me a pm.

Cheers - Tom

----------


## Bella Bea

Thanks Tom! Will do!

----------


## Jamerican71

I wish I was going to be in town to link up with you.  Too bad you aren't coming the folowing weekend since that's DC Carnival weekend.  For food.....hmmmmm, I'm not a fan of the carribbean restaurants but that's probably b/c I get home cooked JA food at my parents place but you many folks like the following: Negril, Crossroads, Pepper Pot Cafe, Tropicana.  For nightlife.....Crossroads or Bukom Cafe. Bukom Cafe also sells food but it's West African but curry chicken is on the menu.  

Is it actually DC you're coming to or surrounding area?

----------


## Jamerican71

Made a mistake on my dates.....I actually leave on the 17th.  It would be fun to meet you and hang out at Crossroads or Bukom -- send me a pm

----------


## rastagal

Great news Bea! There is a good club that opened not too long ago in DC off of U street called Patty Boom Boom.  It takes you right back to JA...it's dark, crowded, and HOT! The music is always good and you will dance til you can't feel your feet...or have a heat stroke (whichever comes first). Check it out here...

----------


## Jamerican71

I forgot about Patty Boom Boom.....I've heard nothing bad about this place so I need to go check it out.

----------


## Bella Bea

Ok thanks to all! lets try to the a meet up on Wed. or Thurs night! email me or call me at 787-365-4156.
Ill be at the mercy of a Friend's desire to drive me around and/or Public Transportation!

----------


## MissBlue

slightly off the topic -- but -- pssst, jamerican71 -- look for me Carnival saturday in DC....  i'll be playing with Philadelphia Pan Stars!!

----------


## rastagal

> I forgot about Patty Boom Boom.....I've heard nothing bad about this place so I need to go check it out.



I really like it, but like I said, it does get HOT...and I mean like as soon as you hit the stairs going up the humidity hits you like a brick wall...but after you get up, have a drink and vibe to the music, it just doesn't matter  :Big Grin: 

I'm sure it is only that packed on the weekends...never been during the week.

----------


## Jamerican71

> slightly off the topic -- but -- pssst, jamerican71 -- look for me Carnival saturday in DC....  i'll be playing with Philadelphia Pan Stars!!


Sounds like loads of fun!!!  I will definitely look for you and yell out your name.

----------


## Jamerican71

> I really like it, but like I said, it does get HOT...and I mean like as soon as you hit the stairs going up the humidity hits you like a brick wall...but after you get up, have a drink and vibe to the music, it just doesn't matter 
> 
> I'm sure it is only that packed on the weekends...never been during the week.


I have heard how hot it is in there.  I was told Tuesday night is a real nice vibe and might just be my speed rather than a swet box.  nevertheless, I will go.

----------

